# Ready for the DNC?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Get your hip boots on, and get ready for piles of crap.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I do find the primaries rather entertaining in a sick sort of way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm ready for a meteor to land square on the wicked witch and her gaggle of monkeys.:vs_laugh:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Dead thugs moms,
Moms that want to be men,
Dads that want to be moms,
All with lots of entitlemts,
And no cops wasted they'll all be outside with the protestors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, I would love to watch it, but I will be at work. I'll just have to catch the highlights.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another fine production brought to you by the folks at JP Morgan

Speeches approved by The Federal Reserve Bank

Casting by Goldman Sachs

Mrs. Clinton's wardrobe provided by Citigroup

Best boy: FBI Director James Comey

Special effects: the cowboys at Wells Fargo

With special appreciation to the guys down at Fort Marcy Park, the 'Black Gang' at the server farm, the "bimbo eruption team", the night crew at Mena Airport, and all of the "Friends of Bill" who made this possible down through the years. Just wait, you'll get yours.

P.S. Web, I still love you. Chelsea sends her best.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> Gee, I would love to watch it, but I will be at work. I'll just have to catch the highlights.


Those will be glowing, just watch cnn.com, nothing but special feel good love from her news network.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can we bribe ISIS to show up and do what they do best? Would it still be Bush's fault? Any chance of a last minute venue change to Terran?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Can we bribe ISIS to show up and do what they do best?


Pretty sick thought.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Pretty sick thought.


Well, they are for open boarders and letting everyone in without and checking as to who they are or what they are associated with. Let those that gave birth to the idea that America can not have boarders or requirements for citizenship deal with the consequences that the rest of us have to suffer with. Will they still view Islam as the religion of peace? Here is an opportunity for one political ideology to celebrate getting its own way.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Well, they are for open boarders and letting everyone in without and checking as to who they are or what they are associated with. Let those that gave birth to the idea that America can not have boarders or requirements for citizenship deal with the consequences that the rest of us have to suffer with. Will they still view Islam as the religion of peace?


I don't agree with a lot of Trump's ideas but I don't wish any kind of attack on him.
Again, sad where we are today.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I am wrong and Islam is truely the religion of peace as we are told over and over again, No worries. No violence. Besides the left never attacks, they justify violence due to being provoked. Do you not recognise sarcasm?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It will be the GIVE AWAY show

Give free education
Food stamps
phones
welfare
training
cars
etc................


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> It will be the GIVE AWAY show
> 
> Give free education
> Food stamps
> ...


Damn!!! Really??!?!! I should go!! I only live an hour away!! 
hehe


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mish said:


> Damn!!! Really??!?!! I should go!! I only live an hour away!!
> hehe


I'd say take a US Flag and Open Carry something big black and ugly; please?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No way in Hades that I will watch one second of that Charlie Foxtrot.

Merely seeing that witch's face causes me a level of anger I have not felt in years. Even worse than Obama.


(If you don't know what a Charlie Foxtrot is, just ask your friendly neighborhood veteran)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Criminals and dead criminals' moms to speak.
Whats new?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here let me ruin it for you

Republicans are women/gays/trans/mexican/black/asian/ HATERS

Business owners are not paying enough in taxes

the rich are not paying enough in taxes

education should be free so everybody is equal

cops are evil

White people have too much privilege

America is racist


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hitlary has picked Kaine and it ain't the priest from the old Kung Fu show!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

stowlin said:


> I'd say take a US Flag and Open Carry something big black and ugly; please?


You takin Michelle Obama?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> You takin Michelle Obama?


Now that there is funny!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> I don't agree with a lot of Trump's ideas but I don't wish any kind of attack on him.
> Again, sad where we are today.


I wouldnt ever wish death by terrorist on anyone, but anyone even considering voting for Blood-handed Hillary might as well just do what your avatar is doing, because it is the same thing.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry, but every time I have to hear Lady MacBeth's (Hillary) shrill voice, I want to put a round through the tv. So, I'll make do with FOX hignlights.


----------

